# هندسة التصنيع فى مجال الهندسة الزراعية



## الفرعون المهندس (30 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
معكم اخوكم المهندس/محمد عبد الحليم
تخصص هندسة زراعية / جامعة المنصورة/مصر
فى البداية اردت ان اوضح اهمية هندسة التصنيغ فى مجال الهندسة الزراعية حيث اننا فى مجال الهندسة الزراعية يوجد لدينا عدة اقسام منها هندسة التصنيع الغذائى والعمليات التى تجرى على المواد الغذائية لكى تصل للمستهلك - والمنشأت والتحكم البيئى مثل عمل المبانى الزراعية والبيوت المحمية - هندسة الرى والصرف مثل عمل الترع والقنوات ونظم الرى الحديث - ميكانيكا الالات الزراعية مثل المعدات اللازمة لاتمام العملية الزراعية .
ورغم تلك التخصصات فقد احببت التوسع فى مجال هندسة التصنيع لما له من اهمية كبيرة جدا فى مجال الصناعة وخاصة فى مجالى .
ارجو بعض الاشياء من المشرفين فى المنتدى بعد اذن حضراتكم طبعا :
1- انشاء منتدى خاص للهندسة الزراعية لكى نتعلم المزيد فى هذا المجال.
2- انشاء دورات للتعليم من خلال المنتدى حيث يتم عمل كل شهر دورة فى مجال معين فى هندسة التصنيع من خلال المهندسين الكبار المتواجدين فى المنتدى وعمل امتحان على كل دورة فهذا يزيد من الناحية العلمية .
3- عمل مسابقات تعليمية فى هندسة التصنيع عن طريق طرح موضوع معين ومن يستطيع ان ياتى بافضل فكرة فى مجال معين فى هندسة التصنيع مثل عمل مشروع مثلا وتحدد ادراة المنتدى جائزة معينة للفائز وكل هذا فى النهاية يجعل كل الموجودين فى المنتدى يستفادوا ونجد روح التنافس الشريف.

فى النهاية ارجو ان تكون الافكار التى طرحتها تكون ضمن اهتمام حضراتكم ان شاء الله
وانا متفائل فى هذا المنتدى لانى حقيقى مشترك جديد لسه بس حاسس انى هستفاد كتير جدا وفعلا انا بستفاد .
ارجو ان اكون عرضت وجهة نظرى بصورة صحيحة 
وشكرا على الاهتمام .​


----------



## م/احمد عبده (27 أغسطس 2009)

انا اؤيد افكار المهندس / محمد عبد الحليم 
وانا علي استعداد كامل لامداد المهتمين بهندسة وعلوم تكنولوجيا الاغذية باي معلومات اوابحاث متخصصة في هذا المجال وخاصة مجازر اللحوم والدواجن لدي ابحاث قيمة جدا ونادرة في هذا المجال 
م / احمد عبده - مهندس صناعات غذائية


----------



## a_a_k (29 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم,,,,,,,,,


----------



## صناعي1 (30 أغسطس 2009)

احييك مهندس احمد عبده و تحية للمهندس محمد عبدالحليم، و نتمنى ان نرى لكم مواضيع في التصنيع الغذائي في هذا المنتدى و نحن نرحب بكم. 

حقيقة الموضوع مهم، فقد كان هناك العديد من الطلبات من اعضاء تتعلق بالتصنيع الغذائي و لم يكن وقتها احد مختص ليجيب.


----------



## FPE a.abdo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*مهندسي الصناعات الغذائية*

اول مشاركاتي ستكون عن مجال صناعة الدواجن 
وهي صناعة يعمل بها 1.50 مليون عامل وتزيد استثماراتها عن 22 مليار جنيه الا ان المجازر الموجودة لاتغطي سوي 45% من طاقة الانتاج اليومي وهو صناعه واعده جدا وانا شخصيا اعقد عليها امالا كبيرة في بناء الاقتصاد القومي
والمهندسين المتخصصين في هذا المجال اعدادهم محدودة جد الا انهم يلاقون منافسة شديدة من جانب الاطباء البيطرين في هذا المجال (لاسباب اقتصادية بحتة) مع ان التجربة العملية وواقع هذه الصناعه يشهد بامكانية ان يباشر مهندس الانتاج مهام الطبيب البيطري وليس العكس بشرط توفر الخبرة والمهارة الا ان الامور القانونية الروتينية المعتادة ترجح كفة الاطباء البيطرين لاسباب اقتصادية بحتة كما ذكرت

والمشاركة عبارة عن كتاب يتحدث عن مبادئ واساسيات المجازر ومنتجات الدواجن 
تجدوه علي الرابط التالي باسم Poultry Products Processing An Industry Guide
http://www.4shared.com/file/63192937/70a015df/Poultry_Products_Processing_An_Industry_Guide.html


----------



## FPE a.abdo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/63192937/70a015df/Poultry_Products_Processing_An_Industry_Guide.html
هذا هو الرابط الصحيح حيث انه حدث خطا اثناء كتابة عنوان الرابط


----------



## صناعي1 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

fpe a.abdo قال:


> اول مشاركاتي ستكون عن مجال صناعة الدواجن
> وهي صناعة يعمل بها 1.50 مليون عامل وتزيد استثماراتها عن 22 مليار جنيه الا ان المجازر الموجودة لاتغطي سوي 45% من طاقة الانتاج اليومي وهو صناعه واعده جدا وانا شخصيا اعقد عليها امالا كبيرة في بناء الاقتصاد القومي
> والمهندسين المتخصصين في هذا المجال اعدادهم محدودة جد الا انهم يلاقون منافسة شديدة من جانب الاطباء البيطرين في هذا المجال (لاسباب اقتصادية بحتة) مع ان التجربة العملية وواقع هذه الصناعه يشهد بامكانية ان يباشر مهندس الانتاج مهام الطبيب البيطري وليس العكس بشرط توفر الخبرة والمهارة الا ان الامور القانونية الروتينية المعتادة ترجح كفة الاطباء البيطرين لاسباب اقتصادية بحتة كما ذكرت
> 
> ...




يسلمو ايديك و الله يجزيك الخير

نرحب بك اخي و بمشاركاتك في هذا المجال


----------



## FPE a.abdo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اود ان انوه 
إنني سوف أقوم بتقديم أفضل مالدي من معلومات تخص هذا المجال وذلك تباعا إن شاء الله 
الا انني لدي رجاءين 
أولهما أن يقوم القائمين علي المنتدى بإنشاء قسم خاص بهندسة التصنيع الغذائي 
حتي تسهل عملية التواصل ونضمن المنفعة العامة لكل المهتمين والباحثين في هذا المجال 
ثانيهما أرجو من كل السادة المهندسين المختصين أو المهتمين مشاركتي بآرائهم ومعلوماتهم
وتقييمهم لما أقدم وألا يبخلوا بأي مشورة أو تصحيح 
ثاني مشاركاتي
عبارة عن ملفين في حوالي 200 صفحة PDF أنا شخصيا أعدهما من أوفي واشمل وأفضل ما قرأت عن مجازر الدواجن وهما صادرين عن وزارة الزراعة بدولة جنوب إفريقيا 
الأول Abattoir Hygiene Manual part 1 يتحدث عن مبادئ الشئون الصحية للمجازر 
الثاني Poultry Manual يتحدث عن عمليات التصنيع خطوة بخطوة بكل ما تعني الكلمة​ 

انتظر تقييمكم ومشاركاتكم وأرحب بأي استفسارات 


((( اللهم علمنا ماجهلنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا ولا تجعلنا ممن يكتمون العلم )))


لا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم ​


----------



## FPE a.abdo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*استكمال*

 هذا هو الملف الثاني لضيق المساحة المتاحة للمرفقات


----------



## ايمن حمييد (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي المهندس الزراعي احتاج الى دراسه شامله لمشروع انتاج الالبان


----------



## FPE a.abdo (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشروع الالبان*

ارجو توضيح طلبك
ما فهمته من طلبك انك تريد معلومات عن دراسة جدوي او مشابه ذلك
وهذا خارج عن نطاق علمي الا انه يمكنك البحث في الروابط التالية ان لم تعطيك فكرة كاملة عما تريد 
فلا مانع ان تعرف عن الموضوع بشكل عام يمكنك من ايجاد المعلومة المتخصصة التي تبحث عنها 

اما ان علم الالبان ومنتجاتها من حيث الانواع وطرق التصنيع ...الخ فاذا اردت يمكنني اممدادك بمعلومات لاباس بها عن هذا المجال 

كما يوجد ملفين بالمرفقات 

http://www.kenanaonline.com/page/8639
http://www.fao.org/DOCREP/003/T0251E/T0251E00.HTM
http://www.fao.org/DOCREP/003/X6511E/X6511E00.HTM
http://www.fao.org/DOCREP/004/T0045E/T0045E00.HTM
http://www.fao.org/DOCREP/003/X6523E/X6523E00.HTM
http://www.fao.org/docrep/007/y3548e/y3548e00.htm
http://www.fao.org/DOCREP/003/X6541E/X6541E00.HTM


----------



## FPE a.abdo (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الملف الاخر به اقرب معلومة من عنوان طلبك 
لم استطع رفعه لكبر حجمه و تجده علي الرابط التالي http://www.aoad.org/ftp/milkdev.doc


----------



## ايمن حمييد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك يااخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك انا بصراحه احتاج الى معلومات شافيه عن صناعه اللبن الرائب وعن الزبادي لاني اريد انشاء معمل صغير .وعندي معلومات لكنها غير كافيه كما اريد اعرف كيف يمكنني ان احصل على الاجهزه المطلوبه .وتكلفه هذه الاجهزه وشكرا لك


----------



## FPE a.abdo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

_اخي في الله_ 
من ناحية المادة العلمية فموجوده بفضل الله الا انها باللغة الانجليزية اما اذا احتجت الي مراجع باللغة العربية (وهذا افضل للفهم ) انصحك بزيارة مكتبة لاي كلية زراعة قسم الالبان والسؤال عن كتاب بعنوان (مبادئ تكنولوجيا الالبان)
من ناحية المعدات والمستلزمات
فلدي عناوين واسماء اماكن واشخاص تجد لديهم ماتريد من معدات جديده ومستعمله( السؤال؟ كيف تصلك مع مراعاة قوانين المنتدي؟ )
اما بالنسبة للخبرة العملية 
فانصحك بزيارة معمل لاخذ الخبرة اللازمة وانا اعلم مكانا يديره اخ عزيز لنا ساقوم بعرض الامر عليه ونري مدي استعداده لمساعدتك
وتذكر اهم معوقات منتجات الالبان هي عملية التسووووووووووويق


----------



## FPE a.abdo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*صناعة الزبادي*

http://www.4shared.com/file/44104983/3bc00c53/Manufacturing_Yogurt_and_Fermented_Milks.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/43455356/16a5446f/Dairy_Processing.html


----------



## FPE a.abdo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*استكمال*

اليك بعض هذه الكتب وساوافيك ببقيتها ان شاء الله


----------



## FPE a.abdo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*كتاب صناعة الزبادي*

ملف باللغة العربية يقدم خبرة معملية


----------



## FPE a.abdo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

لدي الان هاتف صاحب أحد المعامل التي تقوم بالتوزيع في الاسماعيلية وهو علي استعداد كامل لمساعدتك بداية من اين تحصل علي المعدات والمستلزمات الاساسية؟ وكم سعرها ؟وماهي الامور الفنية اللازم مراعتها عند تجهيز المنتجات


----------



## FPE a.abdo (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*مجازر اللحوم الحمراء*

*الي المهتمين بهندسة الانتاج في مجازر اللحوم الحمراء *​*ملف بصيغة **pdf** في حوالي 150 صفحة *​*يقدم معلومة من اشمل واوفي وافضل ماقرات في هذا المجال*​​​​​*كما يوجد ملفين ملحقين عند الطلب *​*الاول **log- book*​*الثاني **study guide*​*لمن يريد الاستزادة*​


----------



## FPE a.abdo (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*هذا هو الملف red meat manual*

red meat manual 
red meat manual​


----------

